# Constructing Shirts from Sublimated Polyester Fabric



## threadkiller (Mar 1, 2011)

*Brief Background (skip to the questions if your in a rush):*

I work for a company that has recently be getting into sublimation. Currently we are sublimating pre-made garments (Vapor Apparel) and while the results are OK, we have experienced the same difficulties as everyone else who uses this technology. Specifically, when we print "solid" colors (even with some "grunge" effects) the seams and armpits are lighter in color - if not stark white - producing a tearing effect. This has caused us to start printing mostly white designs in order to produce a product that doesn't look it came out of someones basement.

This works for now, but its not really what we envisioned for our line of shirts / clothing in the long term.

As a result, one of the solutions we have been discussing is to have "raw" polyester fabric sublimated first and then sewn together to create the clothing we want after our designs have been applied. As you may be able to tell, we are new to this whole industry, so I figured I would come here in search of answers from the experts on this forum.

*My questions are as follows:*

- Does anyone have experience with first sublimating raw polyester and then assembling garments? What has your experience been? 

- Does anyone know of a company that could provide us with this sort of service (i.e. first sublimating and then assembling the garments)?

*If yes to either of the above:*

- What is a standard ballpark minimum order size and price per shirt? 

- What is a standard ballpark turn around time for such an order (using the minimum size order as an example)?

*Thank you in advance for any feedback, advice and any direction you might be able to give us.*


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I do this type of work. You can e mail for details
dave@skmfg.com


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

If you already have a wide format press and printer you should really look at jumping into cut and sew yourselves. It is very difficult to buy a cut and sew shirt wholesale than be able to mark it enough to stay in business and sell it. That is why you see very few companies doing it successfully. When people hear "t-shirts" they think $19.95 is a lot never the less $35.00+

The key to cut and sew is finding professional seamstresses with industrial machines AND are used to dealing with poly and stretch fabric. You also need that someone to dedicate a machine for you as setting it correctly means all the difference. There is more bad sew jobs in cut and sew than you can count. Finding such a seamstress(es) can be very easy or difficult depending on your location. The best place we found them in the early days was Craigs List. If you live in a populated area you will get a huge number of replies as everyone with a home serger will come out of the closet. Again you need someone who has industrial machines. The best ones are those that have done dance wear as they are used to stretch fabric. If you have to wholesale ALWAYS get a sample before you order in qty and compare the shirt to the Vapor premade. The areas that will pop up are the collars where fabric can be gathered and the seams where if you apply preasure will expose the thread. If you see even a hint of this keep looking. Once you have a sample comnpare it to the quality of Vapors premade. 

Something to think about which I learned from a rock band we work with - selling a high end t-shirt is very difficult in todays market - even with a fan base. Call it something different (jersey) and the value doubles. As an example the rock band we work with added approx 5" to the sleeve so it comes down to the forearm. Changed the name from a t-shirt which they typically sell for $19-25 to a jersey which they sell for $65 - all because of 5" added to a sleeve. 

Best of luck to you all in your business!


----------

